# chimney repair



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

I am in need of recommendation for a chimney repair company. I have a leak that is chimney related, likely due to a poorly constructed crown and/or a bad chimney cap. I have called doodlebuggers about looking at it, but am getting a bit spooked after talking to them- I don't want a chimney cleaning- or an inspection of my fireplace. I know where it is leaking-can see it on the inside of my roof in the attic(and it is not down the flue), I just need someone willing to get up on the roof, inspect the crown and cap, see if that isthe problem and let me know what it will take to fix it. I have a two story house w/ a metal roof-

fellow PPF member Getsome, fixed my roof,did a great job(thanks again), and narrowed down the remaining leak to my chimney- his guys managed to get up there w/ a ladder (not a lift- like doodlebuggers is suggesting) and it wasn't a big deal for them to get up there- seemed pretty routine to them, not the big production it isturning into w/ the other guys. Just want a name of a goodguy, reliable and honest. Thanks in advance.-


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Clay Doh*

*or *

*The Hired Hand*

*Here on the forum should be able to handle that for you. *

*I would or I should say, I have used both. Clay is a roofer, The Hired Hand can do ANYTHING.*

*Search members to find them or PM me and Il give their numbers.*

*Heck - PM Sent with the numbers.*


----------

